# live birds



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all. I started to get a little bored with Brady's training so I thought I would spice things up a little bit with......live pigeons!!! 

I live in the city and found someone an hour away that had them that wasn't selling them for $20 each. I got 2....just in case the first one didn't workout (you know, like it flies away or Brady kills it). So now that I have the pigeons, what do I do with them. My yard is not that big, should I take him to the park that is half a block away from our house. People might think I'm crazy...... Should I just put him on his check cord and let one of the birds go and see what he does? What if he doesn't bring it back to me? 

Help please.
Thanks,
Kim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think you want to shackle their feet and pull out a few flight feathers, but hopefully someone who knows a lot more than I do will answer.
Also, have in mind what behaviour you expect, and what you will do if he does something you don't want him to do, such as kills it, or eats it...


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Back yard is fine or the park. Have a check cord on him. Tape the outer half of the wings with wide masking tape (enough where they can't fly). I don't tape the feet you want them to chase it.
If it gets killed wrap it in newspaper and a gallon freezer bag that way you can freeze and reuse it later.\
Don't take it away right away unless he starts to eat it or tear it up.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, we had a quick intro before I left for work this morning (too hard to wait till I got home). He was supper stoked on the pigeon, went right for it and supper concentrated the whole time. He manage to catch it, only he didn't put it in his mouth......he just pinned it down. How do I get him to put it in his mouth and bring it back to me?


----------

